# Marriott Resale vs Buying Straight from Marriott



## spaulino (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello All... I am new to this forum and been looking recently into purchasing a resale for Marriott KoÓlina Beach Club property. My family love that property, it is very beautiful. I am still doing my homework, researching on stuff and we've been to their preview before and the truth is, i'm not willing to pay that much so I'd rather buy resale. When I went to a preview years ago, it was not the point system and I guess the last couple of years, they've changed it to point system. So I have a few questions below and maybe someone here can give me tips before buying a resale. 

- If I buy a resale, is there a difference if they bought the timeshare when Marriott was not in point system vs point system recently? 
- when i purchase resales, do I need to make sure if they purchased in the new tower vs older towers? or does it not matter when you book your week? 
-does the beach club sell specific weeks or when people purchase, are they pretty open on the weeks (except for Xmas week since that's a different price right?) 
-any other things I need to consider when purchasing resale? 
-any difference in maintenance fees between older towers to newer towers?


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 15, 2013)

While we don't own at Ko Olina, I'll try to help you out since we own 3 Marriott properties.

- If I buy a resale, is there a difference if they bought the timeshare when Marriott was not in point system vs point system recently?
Any deeded weeks bought resale after a certain date (June something, 2012?) can't be enrolled into the point system.  In my opinion, no loss. 

- when i purchase resales, do I need to make sure if they purchased in the new tower vs older towers? or does it not matter when you book your week?
If you are buying a deeded week, it really doesn't matter.  When you book your week to use, Marriott will give you a comparable room (size, view, etc.), but not necessarily the room number on your deed.  I think you can request a room/location, but am not sure; someone who owns there can help you out with that.

-does the beach club sell specific weeks or when people purchase, are they pretty open on the weeks (except for Xmas week since that's a different price right?)
I believe that new purchases are only points, not weeks.  When they sold weeks, they sold seasons; Gold, Platinum and maybe double platinum.  Each season has specific weeks that you can book.  You can search for the calender so you can see what weeks are Gold, etc.

-any other things I need to consider when purchasing resale?
Research the seller to make sure they are reputable.  I'ts worth the cost to join TUG to access the Marketplace which has units available for sale.

-any difference in maintenance fees between older towers to newer towers? 
Maintenance fees are based on the size of the unit (1 BR/2 BR) and not location.

Hope this helps and an owner can clarify some of the specifics to the resort.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 15, 2013)

Buying resale weeks from Marriott: 
https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml

The difference between buying from Marriott and third party is that the former allows you to convert unused weeks to Marriott Reward Points.  You also pay Marriott at least 2X of prices bought from third party.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 16, 2013)

spaulino said:


> Hello All... I am new to this forum and been looking recently into purchasing a resale for Marriott KoÓlina Beach Club property. My family love that property, it is very beautiful. I am still doing my homework, researching on stuff and we've been to their preview before and the truth is, i'm not willing to pay that much so I'd rather buy resale. When I went to a preview years ago, it was not the point system and I guess the last couple of years, they've changed it to point system. So I have a few questions below and maybe someone here can give me tips before buying a resale.
> 
> - If I buy a resale, is there a difference if they bought the timeshare when Marriott was not in point system vs point system recently? ...



No.  Enrollment in the Destination Club doesn't materially change the Week, enrollment does not transfer upon resale of a Week, and, as classiclincoln said, it doesn't matter if the seller previously enrolled the Week in the Destination Club because external resales purchased after 6/20/10 (for the US and Caribbean resorts; 6/18/12 for the Euro resorts) are not eligible to be enrolled by the buyer/new owner.



spaulino said:


> - when i purchase resales, do I need to make sure if they purchased in the new tower vs older towers? or does it not matter when you book your week? ...





spaulino said:


> -any difference in maintenance fees between older towers to newer towers?



Going by the MF info on my-vacationclub.com, MF's are set according to unit size (2BR and 3BR) and not by building, so I'd guess an owner can be placed anywhere.  An owner should confirm this, though.



spaulino said:


> -does the beach club sell specific weeks or when people purchase, are they pretty open on the weeks (except for Xmas week since that's a different price right?) ...



Here's the Ko 'Olina calendar.  There are two fixed weeks, Platinum Plus-Holiday and Platinum Plus-New Years.  All others are Platinum floating weeks subject to availability.  



spaulino said:


> -any other things I need to consider when purchasing resale? ...



Leaving this for others who are more familiar with the resale process.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 16, 2013)

Before 2010 everyone bought weeks at the Marriott resort they liked ( mostly floating weeks) and no matter how they purchased their week ( developer or resale) they could use and trade their week in the same way. Only owners who bought from Marriott had the option of paying their MFs ($700-$2000) then paying an additional fee of ~$100 to give their week to Marriott for between 100,000 to 150,000 hotel pts. IMHO a bad deal most of the time since any Marriott reward member can buy 50,000 pts for $625 and still have their TS week for their use or trade.  

In June of 2010, everything changed at Marriott Vacations.  Marriott stopped selling weeks at individual resorts and started selling "TRUST" points in a pool of weeks at all the resorts in the US *It is called on this website the Destination Club or DC*. (Non US resorts joined the system later.) Since many Marriott resorts were sold out Marriott offered owners who bought prior to June 2010 the option of joining the DC and  each year giving their week to the DC in exchange for "legacy" DC pts. They also can keep their week and use it like they did before the DC at their own resort. 

So now resale buyers must do one of two things. 
- Buy a week at a Marriott resort they like and use that week like all Marriott owners did before June 2010.
- Buy "Trust pts" in the DC from a "trust" owner but Marriott has put sever restrictions on doing this a there are almost no reports of this working out well for the new owners

New buyers can also buy direct from Marriott in two ways. 
-Buy TRUST pts in the DC for about $11/pt  ( you need at least 2500 pts IMHO) 
OR 
- Buy a resale week from Marriott ( you'll pay way more to do so than buying from a current owner)  *AND* at the same time buy "Trust pts". If you do so, you will be able to get Legacy  pts from your "resale" week and trust pts from your direct purchase. Many people have found by doing this they can get their pts for about $6/pt.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 16, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Before 2010 everyone bought weeks at the Marriott resort they liked ( mostly floating weeks) and no matter how they purchased their week ( developer or resale) they could use and trade their week in the same way. The only thing resale owners could not do was trade their week for hotel points.
> 
> In June of 2010, everything changed at Marriott Vacations.  Marriott stopped selling weeks at individual resorts and started selling "TRUST" points in a pool of weeks at all the resorts in the US *It is called on this website the Destination Club or DC*. (Non US resorts joined the system later.) Since many Marriott resorts were sold out Marriott offered owners who bought prior to June 2010 the option of joining the DC and  each year giving their week to the DC in exchange for "legacy" DC pts. They also can keep their week and use it like they did before the DC at their own resort.
> 
> ...



A W E S O M E  explanation.


----------



## kjd (Jul 16, 2013)

Bill:  Great explanation of a complicated program where there are several classes of ownership.  Thank you.  It has always made me wonder whether Marriott really knows what to do with the legacy owners.  We have certain rights through a real estate deed that can't be taken away but may not fit the objectives of the new points program.


----------



## spaulino (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the explanations.. It really did help.  Now, I "kinda" know what's the difference between old owners (that bought weeks) vs. their new "trust" point system. 

I just saw a listing of Ko'Olina which is at a very good price. I'm thinking it's on the old systems because it says "Week Floats/Unit Floats"  Week 1-50, Platinum Season 2 BR Lock off (Whch I now know what lock off means).... Now, my question is, when I do buy a mountain view, does it truly mean mountain view and there's no way that we can get upgraded to an ocean view if the week we go, the ocean view rooms are not taken? .... Which I rreally highly doubt since we are talking about ko'olina which is a high in demand and is a very busy property.... but just for my knowledge i guess i want to know. Thanks.

@Bill4728 or anyone 

Another thing, so if I end up purchasing this resale from a 3rd party, I can just keep using it the way they use it, which is floating weeks, yearly... and just not exchange it to points.. But if I do want to exchange it to a different location, I can deposit that to Interval International (or does Marriott have their own exchange company) and look for the property I want and do it that way right?


----------



## spaulino (Jul 16, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Before 2010 everyone bought weeks at the Marriott resort they liked ( mostly floating weeks) and no matter how they purchased their week ( developer or resale) they could use and trade their week in the same way. The only thing resale owners could not do was trade their week for hotel points.
> 
> In June of 2010, everything changed at Marriott Vacations.  Marriott stopped selling weeks at individual resorts and started selling "TRUST" points in a pool of weeks at all the resorts in the US *It is called on this website the Destination Club or DC*. (Non US resorts joined the system later.) Since many Marriott resorts were sold out Marriott offered owners who bought prior to June 2010 the option of joining the DC and  each year giving their week to the DC in exchange for "legacy" DC pts. They also can keep their week and use it like they did before the DC at their own resort.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! This is very clear explanation.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 16, 2013)

spaulino said:


> Wow! Thanks for the explanations.. It really did help.  Now, I "kinda" know what's the difference between old owners (that bought weeks) vs. their new "trust" point system.
> 
> I just saw a listing of Ko'Olina which is at a very good price. I'm thinking it's on the old systems because it says "Week Floats/Unit Floats"  Week 1-50, Platinum Season 2 BR Lock off (Whch I now know what lock off means).... Now, my question is, when I do buy a mountain view, does it truly mean mountain view and there's no way that we can get upgraded to an ocean view if the week we go, the ocean view rooms are not taken? .... Which I rreally highly doubt since we are talking about ko'olina which is a high in demand and is a very busy property.... but just for my knowledge i guess i want to know. Thanks.



If you buy mountain, you get mountain. If you buy ocean view, you get ocean view. Just as an FYI, its not that hard to trade into Ko Olina except for holiday times which are a bit harder to come by. You can buy a cheap Marriott to trade into Ko Olina if you are going to buy mountain view. If view is really important and you HAVE TO HAVE ocean view, than you might be better off buying at OV Ko Olina.

In the last three trades into Ko Olina, I have had ocean view. There is never a guarantee but for the price to trade in vs buying and paying the $1750 annual MF for one week, I would rather trade in and roll the dice on view. But that is just what works for me, your needs might be different.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Jul 16, 2013)

spaulino said:


> Now, my question is, when I do buy a mountain view, does it truly mean mountain view and there's no way that we can get upgraded to an ocean view if the week we go, the ocean view rooms are not taken? .... Which I rreally highly doubt since we are talking about ko'olina which is a high in demand and is a very busy property.... but just for my knowledge i guess i want to know. Thanks.



I bought a Ko Olina resale unit a few years ago and love that I did.  We bought Ocean View so I don't have an official answer for you, but my understanding is that if you have Mountain View you will get Mountain View.  As you said, it's a busy property and between renters, exchangers, and Marriott.com customers I just don't think you would get bumped from Mountain to Ocean view ... and if you did I would expect it might be the "pool view" style Ocean View and not a true "I can actually see the ocean" Ocean View room.

That said, as an owner you would get preferred room selection and there are some "Mountain View" rooms that can see a pretty good chunk of ocean.  I don't think you could catch a sunset from your balcony, but you wouldn't get stuck with the parking lot view that I know some renters get.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 16, 2013)

spaulino said:


> Wow! Thanks for the explanations.. It really did help.  Now, I "kinda" know what's the difference between old owners (that bought weeks) vs. their new "trust" point system.
> 
> I just saw a listing of Ko'Olina which is at a very good price. I'm thinking it's on the old systems because it says "Week Floats/Unit Floats"  Week 1-50, Platinum Season 2 BR Lock off (Whch I now know what lock off means).... Now, my question is, when I do buy a mountain view, does it truly mean mountain view and there's no way that we can get upgraded to an ocean view if the week we go, the ocean view rooms are not taken? .... Which I rreally highly doubt since we are talking about ko'olina which is a high in demand and is a very busy property.... but just for my knowledge i guess i want to know. Thanks.
> 
> ...



I own a mountainview at Ko Olina and have since 2004. I have never seen a parking lot. In fact, I have always had a pool/ocean view. 

If you purchase resale, you can occupy it, exchange it with II or rent it.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

classiclincoln said:


> ...-any other things I need to consider when purchasing resale?
> Research the seller to make sure they are reputable.  I'ts worth the cost to join TUG to access the Marketplace which has units available for sale.
> ..



You do not have to join TUG to access the Marketplace or to view the ads.  You can even answer the ads without being a member.

I'm not trying to discourage you from joining, it's just not a prerequisite to buying from the Marketplace.

This is how I ended up here.  I was researching to see how to sell a couple of my units and was looking at different ads.  I saw an ad for a pretty obscure TS in DuBois Pa that I had previously traded into and had taken as a bonus week for a friend.

My daughter ended up buying the unit, I then joined TUG and after that found this forum section and registered here.

I know it's a little backwards but I finally made it here.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Just as an FYI, *its not that hard to trade into Ko Olina* except for holiday times which are a bit harder to come by.



Don't count on this any more except maybe in the Sept-Dec. time frame.  I have a relative who owns Ocean View EOY and wants to go in the year he does not own.  He locked off and has been trying to trade back into Ko Olina for a 1BR and a studio (no uptrade) now for about 8 months with no luck.  Wants to go in January.  And he has the Marriott preference plus the tie breaker of being a Ko Olina owner.

I think the problem is that Marriott is not depositing as much Ko olina inventory into II because of the point system and owners are tending to trade for points rather than deposit, which is really drying up the  amount of II inventory for this resort in particular.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 17, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Don't count on this any more except maybe in the Sept-Dec. time frame.  I have a relative who owns Ocean View EOY and wants to go in the year he does not own.  He locked off and has been trying to trade back into Ko Olina for a 1BR and a studio (no uptrade) now for about 8 months with no luck.  Wants to go in January.  And he has the Marriott preference plus the tie breaker of being a Ko Olina owner.
> 
> I think the problem is that Marriott is not depositing as much Ko olina inventory into II because of the point system and owners are tending to trade for points rather than deposit, which is really drying up the  amount of II inventory for this resort in particular.



Nothing is ever guaranteed, but so far it has been pretty easy for me and I haven't seen a lot of changes at this point. January is still quite a ways off and I think it will become available closer to that time. I think I booked Ko Olina like 3-4 months ahead, so it might be a bit early still. We just saw a mini-bulk for September, so 3-4 months ahead seems consistent with what I have seen.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'VE ADDED TO MY EARLIER POST 
Before 2010 everyone bought weeks at the Marriott resort they liked ( mostly floating weeks) and no matter how they purchased their week ( developer or resale) they could use and trade their week in the same way. The only thing resale owners could not do was trade their week for hotel points. 
>>Owners who bought from Marriott had the option of paying their MFs ($700-$2000) then paying an additional fee of ~$100 to give their week to Marriott for between 100,000 hotel pts to 150,000 hotel pts. IMHO a bad deal most of the time since any Marriott reward member can buy 50,000 pts for $625 and still have their TS week for their use or trade.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 17, 2013)

spaulino said:


> Another thing, so if I end up purchasing this resale from a 3rd party, I can just keep using it the way they use it, which is floating weeks, yearly... and just not exchange it to points.. But if I do want to exchange it to a different location, I can deposit that to Interval International (or does Marriott have their own exchange company) and look for the property I want and do it that way right?


Most all Marriott owners use Interval to do their trading but a few use the independent trade companies like DAE, San Francisco Exchange or Hawaii exchange. Also they have the option of privately trading their week with someone OR *Renting their week to someone*.

IMHO, if your MFs are reasonable trading your week with Interval makes sense but if you own a TS in Hawaii with MFs >$2000  renting or doing a private exchange is better because you'll get better value for your TS.


----------



## scobrn (Jul 17, 2013)

*Friend Interested in Marriott*

I have a friend interested in buying a timeshare and he is interested in Marriott and II.  I have owned Raintree and RCI properties and don't have any experience with II.  I have seen some very reasonably priced Marriott Timeshares for sale at places like Branson, MO, but was wondering how difficult it would be to trade into other locations?  I know with RCI I have been able to trade a studio in Cabo for a 2BR in Hawaii, but I don't know how the Marriott and II systems work.  Also, how hard is it to get the points program.  Can you buy that from an existing owner, or do you have to buy through Marriott.  Would outright ownership be better then buying the points system?  I would think the points are more flexible, but the cost seems higher.

Appreciate any comments.


----------



## spaulino (Jul 18, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Most all Marriott owners use Interval to do their trading but a few use the independent trade companies like DAE, San Francisco Exchange or Hawaii exchange. Also they have the option of privately trading their week with someone OR *Renting their week to someone*.
> 
> IMHO, if your MFs are reasonable trading your week with Interval makes sense but if you own a TS in Hawaii with MFs >$2000  renting or doing a private exchange is better because you'll get better value for your TS.



Thanks you Bill4728 - i now have a better understanding of things and how they work.. except I have 1 more question.  

If I buy a let's say Odd Year, Platinum Floating, 2 bedroom... (is there a lock off and not lock off option?)... anyway, if I use the 1 bedroom this year odd year, can I save and use the 1 other bedroom next year or this year but a different time/location??? I thought I remember the sales guy telling us that but i want to make sure that is truly the case... 

And if anyone has the phone number for the marriott vacation ownership to call for more info, can I have it please? Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 18, 2013)

You can only use during your use year, whether the whole unit or two parts of the lock-off. Mathematically it's impossible to move it forward because then you would be taking the place of someone else's week. 

What the salesperson meant is that you would make a reservation for your use year and then deposit the unused half and then exchange it. But this is done through an exchange company, not Marriott.


----------



## spaulino (Jul 18, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> You do not have to join TUG to access the Marketplace or to view the ads.  You can even answer the ads without being a member.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you from joining, it's just not a prerequisite to buying from the Marketplace.
> 
> ...




HI - so where do I find the marketplace to find if the seller is reputable? The ones Ive been finding are being sold by timeshare brokers....


----------



## lizap (Jul 18, 2013)

Sadly, this is what I see happening more and more in the future.  Marriott will find a way to protect the DC points owners at the expense of the II traders.  




BocaBoy said:


> Don't count on this any more except maybe in the Sept-Dec. time frame.  I have a relative who owns Ocean View EOY and wants to go in the year he does not own.  He locked off and has been trying to trade back into Ko Olina for a 1BR and a studio (no uptrade) now for about 8 months with no luck.  Wants to go in January.  And he has the Marriott preference plus the tie breaker of being a Ko Olina owner.
> 
> I think the problem is that Marriott is not depositing as much Ko olina inventory into II because of the point system and owners are tending to trade for points rather than deposit, which is really drying up the  amount of II inventory for this resort in particular.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Don't count on this any more except maybe in the Sept-Dec. time frame.  I have a relative who owns Ocean View EOY and wants to go in the year he does not own.  He locked off and has been trying to trade back into Ko Olina for a 1BR and a studio (no uptrade) now for about 8 months with no luck.  Wants to go in January.  And he has the Marriott preference plus the tie breaker of being a Ko Olina owner.
> 
> I think the problem is that Marriott is not depositing as much Ko olina inventory into II because of the point system and owners are tending to trade for points rather than deposit, which is really drying up the  amount of II inventory for this resort in particular.



I think this will be a growing trend, especially at the resort that offer higher point values like Hawaii. With Hawaii resorts being an all Platinum calendar, all the owners get the same points when electing points (except for those "event" weeks). A lot of owners will end up going the DC route instead of II trades. It isn't like Orlando or HHI where people with off season weeks may deposit in II since DC point allocations are lower. So us II traders will be relying on Marriott bulk banks more and more instead of owner deposits for Hawaii weeks.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 19, 2013)

Since the MF's are so hi I would recommend you buy at KoOlina only if you plan on staying there at least half the time. Otherwise, buy a much less expensive trader and try for an exchange. There have been Marriott Shadow Ridge units that have sold for very cheap and it's a good trader.

Btw, f you buy resale you definitely can't trade your week in for MRPs, but that's okay because it's not a good deal anyway!

Bet of luck and welcome to TUG!

Janna


----------



## applegirl (Jul 19, 2013)

scobrn said:


> I have a friend interested in buying a timeshare and he is interested in Marriott and II.  I have owned Raintree and RCI properties and don't have any experience with II.  I have seen some very reasonably priced Marriott Timeshares for sale at places like Branson, MO, but was wondering how difficult it would be to trade into other locations?  I know with RCI I have been able to trade a studio in Cabo for a 2BR in Hawaii, but I don't know how the Marriott and II systems work.  Also, how hard is it to get the points program.  Can you buy that from an existing owner, or do you have to buy through Marriott.  Would outright ownership be better then buying the points system?  I would think the points are more flexible, but the cost seems higher.
> 
> Appreciate any comments.



I own Shadow Ridge silver season and have traded "up" several times. We are trying to trade for KoOlona for next June but hasn't come through yet, though I expect it to. Shadow Ridge can be bought resale for very cheap, plus it's also a gorgeous resort that we go to and we also have day use privileges there!

Janna


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2013)

spaulino said:


> HI - so where do I find the marketplace to find if the seller is reputable? The ones Ive been finding are being sold by timeshare brokers....



I think the reference is to TUG's Marketplace where timeshares are sold and rented by TUG users.  The link can be found on the RED toolbar at the top of every TUG page.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 19, 2013)

scobrn said:


> I have a friend interested in buying a timeshare and he is interested in Marriott and II.  I have owned Raintree and RCI properties and don't have any experience with II.  I have seen some very reasonably priced Marriott Timeshares for sale at places like Branson, MO, but was wondering how difficult it would be to trade into other locations?  I know with RCI I have been able to trade a studio in Cabo for a 2BR in Hawaii, but I don't know how the Marriott and II systems work.  Also, how hard is it to get the points program.  Can you buy that from an existing owner, or do you have to buy through Marriott.  Would outright ownership be better then buying the points system?  I would think the points are more flexible, but the cost seems higher.
> 
> Appreciate any comments.



You can buy a resale week from another owner and you can trade into Hawaii with that week. I would however try to be careful of buying a branson week if your friend wants to go to Hawaii often, I have heard reports that Branson cannot pull some of the weeks other Marriott owners see. Your friend should look to buying in Hawaii or buy into someplace that he or she won't mind visiting or using since this point system may or may not affect future trading. I have traded successfully into ko Olina with my canyon villas Marriott platinium, for exact weeks requested, but I bought there instead of Branson because its,a location I do not mind going to. Good luck!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 19, 2013)

No problem trading Branson for Hawaii, doing it all the time. Cheaper and pulls better than shadow ridge from side by side searches


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 19, 2013)

*question*



Quadmaniac said:


> No problem trading Branson for Hawaii, doing it all the time. Cheaper and pulls better than shadow ridge from side by side searches



Is this with an instant exchange or is this with a standing request?  Also, are they both the same season (like gold or platinum?)  

Just curious


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 19, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Is this with an instant exchange or is this with a standing request?  Also, are they both the same season (like gold or platinum?)
> 
> Just curious



Both, I've had instant and ongoing requests. Yes they were both platinum. More dates came up with willow ridge on my Hawaii search which surprised me too, so I eventually sold Shadow Ridge as I got better value out of WR.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 19, 2013)

spaulino said:


> HI - so where do I find the marketplace to find if the seller is reputable? The ones Ive been finding are being sold by timeshare brokers....



I'm really sure how to answer that question.  I've answered very few Marketplace ads and none have been brokers.

I think what I would do is read the stickys on buying a timeshare to see what they say then I'd come back to the forums and ask if anyone has ever dealt with that broker after doing a search in this forum for that broker's name.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56

I would not have a problem dealing with a broker if they had a unit I wanted at a price I wanted to pay and accepted credit cards.  If it got near the end of the time for disputing the credit card I might just back out.

I was contacted by a broker from an ad I answered on another site and he wanted a thousand dollars from me to help me with a purchase of the listed timeshare.  I told him I won't be needing his help.


----------

